
Introducing the Collaboration Curve  - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/bigshift/2009/04/introducing-the-collaboration.html
======
oconnor0
"It takes roughly 150 hours of accumulated game play to earn the first 2
million experience points but players on average are able to earn another 8
million experience points in the next 150 hours of accumulated game play. Even
though, within the game, experience points become more difficult to acquire as
you advance, World of Warcraft players are improving their performance four
times faster as they continue to play the game."

I don't think that's right. Don't you get experience faster as you level, but
you level slower because the gaps between levels are farther?

~~~
Periodic
Yup. The farther you progress in the game the more XP/hour you get generally.
Also, each expansion has had a notable increase in the XP/hour available in
the areas and levels it introduces. In almost any RPG you will get more
experience points per "encounter" at higher levels than low, though they will
take about the same amount of time.

I got as far as that paragraph and realized this guy has no idea what he's
talking about. Might make some good MBA-talk for a presentation though.

